# Wish me luck...



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2015)

Getting ready to try some new strains. All freebies including the Cindy99 I won from Herbie's. 

View attachment seedlings-1.jpg


View attachment seedlings-2.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

holly labels batman! Good Luck hacker man positive vibes bro. All those well labeled strains look good.

Wish my labels were pro........Thought my painter tape chop Stax flag poles where cool  Then hacker man shows up all Pro lol 

Looking Good!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 10, 2015)

I loved my NL X BB so hopefully you get a keeper there. The Critical Super Silver Haze is supposed to be amazing. Personally, I have loved e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g. I've ever run from Delicious Seeds!! I've run 3-4 strains. 

Finally.. currently I still have my G13 C99 pheno .. it was a freebie I had gotten. I'm getting ready to finish it for the second time. First time it was a bit too short due to my own error, but the product was AMAZING! Super amazing lemony "funk" smell, and the densest nug I've grown yet! Can't wait to run it DWC scrog next run!  

Good luck man, looks like you'll be having fun! :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2015)

I have never grown SSH, but i do really enjoy smoking it. YUM.... mojo for the grow Hackerman.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks gang. I wish I could share it all with you.

I usually grow 16 plants in my 4x4. I will clone 4 each of these for my next grow. Actually, I'll clone about 40. LOL But, I'll pick the 16 best. I have finally learned to throw away the weaklings. It was a hard lesson but I'm glad I learned. LOL 

If I have a real preference for a certain mother, I may clone more of one and less of another. This will keep me busy until September between the mothers and the clones. I planted the seeds on Feb 1 so I will clone and flower these around April 1. The clones will be ready to flower June 1 and will be harvested about August 1. Might stretch to mid August or September for everything to happen.

I am looking forward to seeing if there's any real difference in strains (to me). My tolerance is pretty incredible and I really don't even get high any more. I really would love to get a special new taste. Maybe even a buzz. LOL

To be honest, the thrill of growing is actually more satisfying to me than smoking. At night, after I say my prayers, I lay and think about my plants. It calms me and gives me a very sedative effect. I often fall asleep thinking about my groom. LOL Gotta wonder if I'm the only person in the world who gets medicinal effects from cannabis without THC or CBD. LOL Just thinking about it gets me high. LOL

And, I hate to get mushy but, I owe it all to you good people at MP. I grew that bagseed for 40 years and albeit, I did a lot of experiments and had a lot of fun, and the pot was absolutely top quality. But the fun was eventually all gone for me. I was just growing for supply to smoke. All the fun was gone. You folks at MP brought it all back. Can't say thanks enough. Now, if I don't get busted for posting here or buying seeds from all the places you convinced me were safe, we'll be real cool. LMAO

I'll be living in a legal grow state within a couple years [probably moving to Cali] so I plan to really have some fun.

I would love to be a commercial grower and have a zillion plants. I can imagine 20 or 30 different rooms. All growing under different environments. Hydro, Soil, this light, that fan, this nute group, that light regime. Doesn't take long to learn in an environment like that. What a ball.

Well, for now, I'm looking forward to the Cinderella99 the most with the Haze as a second choice. The Cindy has a great reputation and Haze has been a mainstay since the beginning. Like I said, I just hope I notice a difference. 40 years of the same pot....... LOL


----------



## MR1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hackerman I hope the new strains get you buzzing again, some nice strains there. When you mentioned the praying thing I said to myself , that is exactly what I do. Nice to think big.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2015)

After awhile, you will begin to measure time by the grows. Instead of, I took a walk last week; more like, I took a walk when plants first started flowering. Now you are in deep, lol.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 11, 2015)

umbra said:


> After awhile, you will begin to measure time by the grows. Instead of, I took a walk last week; more like, I took a walk when plants first started flowering. Now you are in deep, lol.


 
that's soooo true umbra...  mojo for your babies...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Hackerman, that was so sweet and nice to hear. The plants and growing are magical, and lets face it what is magical when you are in your 60s... Cannabis is. 
You are, I would hope, going to tell a big difference in your highs with your line up.. Get ready to get some stuff done with that Cindy and SSH. 

This will be fun to watch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

LOL--I was going to tell you that the BB x NL I grew wasn't worth the room it took to grow.  I hope that you have DGF's luck and not mine.  I really love C99.  I grew it for years before I discovered Satori.  I have stayed away from hazes because of the space and the time thy usually take.  

Sixteen plants in a 4 x 4 seems like a lot.  Are you going right from clone to flowering?  Don't you get overcrowded?  I find that 8 in my 3 x 6 pretty much fills it up.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 11, 2015)

16 plants in a 4x4? I got 7 from seed 1 month veg. So crowded I gotta see you pull this off.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 11, 2015)

I have been doing 16 in my 4x4 since the beginning of time. LOL Not to mention it's been wild Sativa in that space. LOL

It's all about the canopy anyway so if the leaves below are crowded, I don't really care. If you have ever seen a field of wild pot growing, it's all close together. Here's what it looks like. I wouldn't say the under-canopy is overcrowded. 

View attachment afghanclones-4.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 11, 2015)

And, the canopy... 

View attachment afghanclones-2.jpg


View attachment afghanclones-3.jpg


View attachment afghanclones-1.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 11, 2015)

That a store bought 4x4 tent?
What size pots?

You sure do got 14 plants in there lol. Good job more ways to skin a cat


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 11, 2015)

It's not a tent, Just a room. The pots are 2 gallon.


----------



## adamwalkner (Feb 21, 2015)

So if you really want to know my thinking about Wish you Luck, then i will tell you that ya sure why not. I wish you a very Good Luck for that work, which you want to do as well as also for all that which you doing in your Future. And don't be Thankful, its my Pleasure.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hack,
Nice starting lineup you`ve got there. All green vibes your way, good luck.


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2015)

1 of the things I am teaching my son is about canopy management. We're doing some clones and put 16 under 1K light. The right phenol makes all the difference.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice set up Hackerman! I want some Cindy 99 in my garden too. Are you going to post a journal for these guys? One more question, are you using a 1k in that 4x4? Green Mojo to you and your girls sir!


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, I am currently using a 1000w HPS for flowering. However, I am going to swap to a 600 or 750 for my next grow.

Even though my plants are over a foot from an air cooled hood in a room that almost never goes over 80F, the plants in the center have yellow leaf burn while all the plants on the outside and more away from the light are all perfectly green and beautiful. A week or so from harvest and I have only plucked off a handful of fan leaves. Everything is really really green.... except for the plants closest to the light.

Now, that wouldn't bother me all that much because I toss the leaves anyway. But, I noticed that the colas closest to the light didn't have nearly as many trichomes as the plants along the outside. Especially on the bracs. The plants along the outside are almost white with coverage. 

I can't raise the ceiling or lower the floor so.... I'll dial down my ballast to 750 (if I can find a 750w bulb) or 600w, if I can't. I'll be running the same strain under that light so I can do a pretty fair comparison on yield and quality.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 27, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Yes, I am currently using a 1000w HPS for flowering. However, I am going to swap to a 600 or 750 for my next grow.
> 
> Even though my plants are over a foot from an air cooled hood in a room that almost never goes over 80F, the plants in the center have yellow leaf burn while all the plants on the outside and more away from the light are all perfectly green and beautiful. A week or so from harvest and I have only plucked off a handful of fan leaves. Everything is really really green.... except for the plants closest to the light.
> 
> ...



If you have a dimmable ballast you can still use your 1000 watt bulb. Just turn down the power!


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Feb 27, 2015)

I was under the impression that you can use a 1000w bulb for the lower settings. I don't believe I've ever seen a 750w bulb.  How high is your ceiling? All puns aside, lol. I only have 6' to work with myself and I've noticed similar things. I attributed it to to much heat and added colder air through the intake which helped but wasn't the cure. To much light can be a bad thing . Is it possible to stretch your 4x4 into a 5x5?


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 27, 2015)

My ballast isn't dimmable, it's switchable. It says right in the manual not to use any bulb other than the proper wattage for the proper setting. I don't mind. I have about 10 or 15 bulbs on my shelf anyway so I can easily switch around.

The guy at the grow store said he could order me a 750w bulb so they must be available. I'll check 1000bulbs and a few other places. I really hate to dial down but like you said (and, almost everyone will disagree with you, except me) "Too much light can be a bad thing". I also have some minor light bleaching on some of the buds right below the light.

The only option I have for more height is to remove the ceiling and mount the light, actually, up in the floor rafters. Not so sure that's a great idea having a wood floor resting on the top of that hood. LOL So, at most, I could gain 5 or 6 inches. Hardly worth it. I may just star flowering earlier. I seldom flower before 60 days. The plants are pretty big by then. Or, a scrog is an obvious answer. I have a number of options.

I also added plenty of air exchange and it helped with temps but not with the light burn. I have a total of 5 fans in my one room. Full 350 cfm intake and exhaust. Intake from another room and exhaust to the return duct. I have my room pretty dialed in for almost everything (except this light burn issue). And, like I said, I wouldn't care about burnt leaves but the trics are way better on the unburned plants (duh). Terpenes burn off easily. I'll bet these buds in the middle taste like crap compared to the ones on the edges.

No making the room bigger. All the walls are full stud walls into other rooms.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Feb 28, 2015)

Would Co2 help? That's the only thing that I can think of that will help the plants photosynthesize the extra light.
just a medicated pondering..


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 2, 2015)

Are all the plants the same cut Hacker? or different cuts/strains?


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 2, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Are all the plants the same cut Hacker? or different cuts/strains?



Well, the plants in the first post are 4 different strains. But, then the thread developed into my flowering room. LOL

So, if you're talking about the flowering room that's about ready for harvest.... yes, they are all clones from the same mother.

Just for a quick update on the 4 new strains, a quick pic. Not a great pic but it shows nice growth. These are about ready to be transplanted into 3 qt pots and changed from 18/6 to 24/4. Cindy has some claws. I have been feeding them all the same. That has to be a death wish. LOL

Are the Cindy's light eaters? As green as she looks, I wonder if I have too much N for her. They all need Cal-Mag next feeding. 

View attachment seedlings.jpg


----------



## ncmga (Mar 3, 2015)

Greetings 

Looking good,  u must be commercial grow.
Peace  
Legal D.C. ?!!?
Atomic Dog


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 3, 2015)

ncmga said:


> Looking good,  u must be commercial grow.



No, but thanks for the compliment. LOL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 3, 2015)

Did you ever see this thread from my about G13 C99? 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69440

Read the update in the last post, I did yesterday for how it turned out, but I think you know as I mentioned before in this thread. 

I'm very curious as to how your Crit SSH comes out. I've read and heard that it's very decent.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking nice Hakerman. Very nice.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

From the pics I would say you could up the N a little on all, they're starting to yellow a bit at the bottoms, usually a sign of N deficiency. It starts at the bottom and goes up the plant. By this stage of veg they really start using the N pretty heavily IME. Cal mag deficiencies will generally start in the middle of the new growth at top and work outwards. JMO. Other than that they look great. Nice structure, tight node spacing. Green mojo!


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah, I gave them some CalMag today. I use FF Grow Big (and CM) during veg and not much else. I'll check and see what other sups might be good for them. Hopefully, they will all 4 have, at least, similar feeding needs.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Add some FF micronutrients in there as well. During veg and flower.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't know they made them. I will be at the store tomorrow. I'll check it out. I knew (and I use) the boosters and all for flowering but was not aware of anything for use during veg. I'll check out what they have, tomorrow.

Any suggestions on a specific product they have?

Thanks again.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 5, 2015)

I just looked they don't make them, that's weird!


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 17, 2015)

Little update. The 4 mothers have been 12/12 for 20 days. Stretching has stopped. Buds are starting to develop nicely. Nothing special so far.

What is really killing me is the clones. I am way too successful on cloning. I always have way too many and they always grow way too fast. LOL

These clones are only 20 days old and look at them. The roots are ready to burst out of the cups and the plants are all about new growth. These need transplanted now and I don't want to do it for, at least another week. Maybe 2. Then 4 to 5 weeks in veg before the mothers are out of the flower room. These things will be as big as Jack's bean stalk before the flower room is available.

This always happens to me. LOL And, it's so hard to throw away a nice healthy clone.

The very last 2 pics are the clones 20 days ago when I cut them. 

View attachment mothers-1.jpg


View attachment clones-1.jpg


View attachment clones-2.jpg


View attachment clones-3.jpg


View attachment clones-4.jpg


View attachment clones-5.jpg


View attachment clones-6.jpg


View attachment clones-7.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice. I thought roots didnt like light? I see your using clear containers.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 18, 2015)

I never used clear in the past. This is only my second time with clear containers. I had also heard that light will kill the roots but it sure doesn't look like those roots are dying to me. LOL

I do like being able to see the progress in the clear cups and they don't really seem to affect root growth like "they" claim it does.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

I know ya could never do that with DWC,,roots would be a mess. 
Greem Mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2015)

If I am looking right, most of the root growth is below the surface where the plants are in the dark of the flat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

Light does not kill roots--that is not the problem with clear cups.  The problem is that light and moisture will grow algae--that is the threat.

Why do you use the screen?

Plants are looking good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep,,just like i seen in DWC with light leaks.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea, I think that was my problem on the last DWC I ran, the cover to the tote had a hump in the lid so I'm thinking just a little light got in and black mold started on my plant....was enough for me to pull the whole system down clean the room and put my dirt rig back together. If it was me I would just not put them in the clear cups again, and in the mean time just try to cover them the best you can. Green mojo the plants look good....so do the roots


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> If I am looking right, most of the root growth is below the surface where the plants are in the dark of the flat.



That's kind if what I figure. Maybe sunlight does kill roots but the deferred light from my T-5 doesn't really seem to be having any ill-effect. I think they are rooting nicely for only 20 days. I'll see more when I transplant them next week. 

It's hard for me to compare because I always used regular plastic pots for cloning and I have never seen the clones develop like this. Frankly, I like seeing the root development like this. Kind of neat.

I am more concerned if one of these strains is going to hit my taste buds. Took me a long time to find the proper wine for my taste. I don't imagine the quest in mj will be any different. LOL Just watching the clock tick for now.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 18, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Light does not kill roots--that is not the problem with clear cups.  The problem is that light and moisture will grow algae--that is the threat.
> 
> Why do you use the screen?




Now, THAT makes sense. OK, I am getting them out of the light right away. LOL Thank you for that one.

As for the screen, when the buds get heavy it just helps hold everything up. I used a shoe rack for years. LMAO Someone here shamed me into finally making a nice net. LOL It's easier for me than staking and tying stuff back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

I seen a grow where a guy used clear pots but they were covered with black plastic insulation. that he would remove to look at his roots.


----------



## Radium012 (Apr 23, 2015)

Been a while since I logged in couldnt remember my password lol..anyways hacker I did the nl x bb and cssh just last year. I let them get about 5 ft before I made a harvest. I got  also used 1000watt light in a 4x4 tent. I got about 3 oz. of the nl x bb..I thought it sucked compared to the others. It also took off outgrowing the others eventually. My cssh came out awesome. I got about 2 and half oz per plant I did 3 of em and they was extremely potent..few people I even smoked with claimed it was laced ha. Pretty buds as well. My current situation I wanted to do the c99 but 5 out of 5 beans never germed but all others have with a 100% rate..must been a bad batch I duno odd. But im currently messing with sensi star, jamican dream, and strawberry blue. I wanna see how yours turn out..best of luck


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 23, 2015)

Which breeder C99 was that Radium?


----------



## Radium012 (Apr 24, 2015)

G13 labs..i ordered 5. 5 out of 5 didnt germinate..sucked cause that was my main one that I wanted to do. But I got 5 others to germ 100%..It was odd, but it was also very cold outside when i ordered and they shipped internationally so I blamed the cold. Got em thru herbies cause attitude wasnt taking cards.


----------



## zem (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice thread Hackerman :aok: I don't know how i missed it until now. how do you puncture the plastic cups?  i use them too, not the clear ones though, and use a power drill, i think the holes you made look neater than mine


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 24, 2015)

I used a standard paper punch on the top holes and a Dremmel tool with a grinder bit on the bottom holes where I couldn't reach with the punch.


----------



## Hackerman (May 19, 2015)

Well, I harvested these today. Only day 51 but I needed the space and clones take priority over mothers. LOL

3 showed at least a couple amber trics and the haze (which had 20 days left) was a little cloudy.

The Cinderella99 is awesome. As soon as I cut it down, the room smelled like cherry candy. And within an hour, the buds started taking on a beautiful deep purple/red color.

I will know more when it's dry but I was a little disappointed in the yield. 4 plants are going to give less than a pound. Maybe 12 or 13 ounces.

The C99 was the biggest yield but had the smallest cola. The NL/Big Bud was true to it's name with a giant cola. The biggest of the 4. The Critical +2.0 was real stretchy. Probably just a bad pheno. Albeit, it ws the first to mature. The Critical Super Silver Haze had a nice yield but I took it so early, I may not have a fair sample for testing. 

So, now I have 4 of each of these in flower and 2 of each in the veg tent (just in case I want to retain a certain strain, I can use the ones in the veg tent as mothers). 

Can't wait to try this Cindy. Please excuse my trim job. I was in a giant hurry and had to get them harvested and the new clones transplanted and in place all in one night. I am going to go back and clean up Cindy a little. LOL 

View attachment harvest-3.jpg


View attachment harvest-4.jpg


View attachment harvest-2.jpg


----------



## Bongofury (May 20, 2015)

WOW. Nice. Really nice.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2015)

Congrats Hackerman, they look fabulous. Enjoy that Cindy!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 20, 2015)

Radium012 said:


> G13 labs..i ordered 5. 5 out of 5 didnt germinate..sucked cause that was my main one that I wanted to do. But I got 5 others to germ 100%..It was odd, but it was also very cold outside when i ordered and they shipped internationally so I blamed the cold. Got em thru herbies cause attitude wasnt taking cards.



Wow, my C99 is a single G13 Labs bean I got as a freebie through The Tude. Sorry to hear about your loss. G13 Labs - C99 is the strongest thing I've run yet! I still have a cut going, and don't intend on stopping her anytime soon


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 20, 2015)

Hackerman, your mom buds look yummy

That's a MILV

Mom I'd Like to Vape.


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2015)

Nice job Hack, you cooked these off nicely. Enjoy the C99, that's a strain I want to run so be sure to give a smoke report, I sure would like to hear how it hits you.


----------



## LostSoul (May 20, 2015)

That looks lovely. Love the MILV thing too lol


----------



## Grower13 (May 20, 2015)

nice buds you got there........ inhale deep and enjoy

:48:


----------



## Hackerman (May 22, 2015)

These have dried for a couple days at about 50% RH and they are pretty dry on the outside so I jarred them with  Boveda 69's and a meter in each jar. I will burp these once or twice a day for a couple days and keep them right at 69 (as much as I can).

I did taste the Cinderella99. The cherry smell came through nicely in the flavor. Very very nice taste. And, VERY mild compared to the OG Kush and the Landrace Afghan. 

I smoked a little in a pipe and wasn't impressed. I vaped a little in the Solo and it was nice but the first couple hits were still a little "green" tasting.

I rolled a joint and it was fabulous. It really takes a joint to appreciate the true flavor of pot (for me).

Then, I took a little bud and put it in my press and squeezed some rosin out. Very nice yield First press burned of some steam and a few terpenes (I'm sure LOL). Second press was a little darker but still nice. The third gave almost nothing.

The rosin was the clearest yet from any strain. And, it gathered nicely like shatter but a little softer. Not sticky like oil or BHO. VERY nice flavor on the rosin.

Next trial is going to be the Northern Lights x Big Bid. They look totally delicious.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2015)

I love a joint myself Hackerman.   Wait for the cure...it will be better!


----------



## LostSoul (May 23, 2015)

Rosin you say? How do you make yours? I tried it with some oven proof paper and the wife's GHDs but it didn't work.


----------



## Hackerman (May 23, 2015)

I have several presses that I am experimenting with right now but most people are using a hair straightener placed in a vice.


----------



## Radium012 (May 24, 2015)

Right on man, finally got you some smoke there! I'm going to have to reorder some c99 on my next run..please let me know what you think after the cure..I really liked my cssh when I did it. Glad to see everything is working out!!


----------

